
Fortnite Eclipses Facebook, Instagram as Tweens' Preferred Social Platform - adrian_mrd
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/fortnite-eclipses-facebook-instagram-as-tweens-preferred-social-platform-1217335
======
coralreef
Mostly sensationalism. What the hells a "social platform" anyway?

Fortnite is free and accessible (pc, mobile, console). It's a popular game,
but like all games, the attention will eventually fade and players will move
on. The user base will get older and have different tastes.

------
kerng
Interesting, I'm not well versed in Fortnite but could they be a threat to
Facebook by doing some slight pivot technology wise?

~~~
stevewodil
Looks like we won't have to wait too long to find out!

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/12/fortnite-maker-epic-
acquir...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/12/fortnite-maker-epic-acquires-
social-video-app-houseparty/)

